# Simple deep dish wheel



## FastPanda (May 4, 2006)

I'm looking for a 5 or 6 spoke deep dish wheel. I am in love with Brock b2s but they are hard to come by. Anyone know of a wheel that is similar in simplicity but still has a good 2-3 inch lip. Also want them to be staggered if possible. 
While I'm on the subject does anyone have pictures of a deep dish painted white with a silver lip?


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Simple deep dish wheel (FastPanda)*

Keskin KT1
*ocdpvw*'s old wheels








Schmidt Race 2000
*ryanmiller*








How much are you looking to spend? The wheels listed above are both on opposite ends of the spectrum.


_Modified by 15degreeGTI at 11:53 PM 6-25-2008_


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Simple deep dish wheel (FastPanda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastPanda* »_I am in love with Brock b2s but they are hard to come by.
 you mean b1s right? because if you talk about b2s there are at least 3 sets on the classified if not more.


----------



## Mr.Bullet (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Simple deep dish wheel (rico_arg)*

kerscher Carmona's


----------



## FastPanda (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Simple deep dish wheel (15degreeGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *15degreeGTI* »_Keskin KT1
*ocdpvw*'s old wheels










What spacers was he running? I really like this setup, think it would flow nice with the candy white. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01GTiVRSICK (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Simple deep dish wheel (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_ you mean b1s right? because if you talk about b2s there are at least 3 sets on the classified if not more. 

HEY!!! Keep it down! I'm trying to buy a set now!


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Simple deep dish wheel (FastPanda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastPanda* »_
What spacers was he running? I really like this setup, think it would flow nice with the candy white. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Specs:
17x8.5et15 after 10mm spacer
17x10et25
Falken 512
205/45/17
225/45/17


----------



## 03gli401k (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Simple deep dish wheel (ocdpvw)*

RHZW4 FTW!!!


----------



## troyboy96 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Simple deep dish wheel (03gli401k)*

RH ZD's are nice








18x8.75F 18x10.25R


----------



## MC Pee Pants (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Simple deep dish wheel (troyboy96)*

you can buy mine. 
3500, and painted whatever color pockets you want


----------



## TRANX (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Simple deep dish wheel (MC Pee Pants)*

^ I'll take them







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## graffkng (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Simple deep dish wheel (TRANX)*

Borbet Type A would be my suggestion. Can't get enough of these.


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Simple deep dish wheel (graffkng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *graffkng* »_Borbet Type A would be my suggestion. Can't get enough of these.

too bad they only come in 16's unless you find a nice used set of 17's but good luck with that


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Simple deep dish wheel (chris08)*

fikse fm/5s.


----------



## daveray (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Simple deep dish wheel (audi666)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------

